# 2500 Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm planning on taking the Thermal &amp; Fluids depth section in October. In addition to the 'standard' preparation books (MERM, NCEES, Six Minute Solutions), I have a copy of Schaum's 2500 Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics. Has anyone used this book as a preparation tool?

I am currently averaging 6 minutes per solution but even with the 16 hours / week I'm currently studying, that's only 160 problems, which means at best I'll be done working through this book in 16 weeks (rounded up), which puts me into mid-June already.

I started this book immediately after reading through the Mathematics and Fluids section of the MERM. This means that it will be mid-June before I can start using the other books. Is it worth it?


----------



## ikesdsu (Feb 12, 2013)

I didn't take the Fluids section, but don't waste your time on the mathmatics section in the MERM. There aren't any pure mathmatics problems in the test.

While it looks like you are kicking butt in the Fuilds section, remember you have to have a basic knowledge of all the mechancial including HVAC and materials.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't plan on working through the entire Lindeburg Mathematics practice but I did read through the entire Math section. I know you need to have general knowledge in the other sections as well, which I why I planned on working through the Six Minute Solutions, NCEES exam, and Lindeburg practice exam. I guess I'm concerned with the following:

1. Is the 2500 Problem book good prep for the Thermal/Fluid depth?

2. Will I have enough time to sufficiently work through the SMS, NCEES etc if I start mid-June (after completing the 2500)?


----------



## ongreystreet (Feb 12, 2013)

I passed T&amp;F on the first try this fall, I used the MERM practice problem book, NCESS practice tests, and 6 minute solutions for T&amp;F. The NCESS practice tests are the best examples of what the real test questions will be like, I'd suggest studying only things that seem similar in format such as the MERM and 6MS, I am not sure what the '2500' text looks like. I got a copy of 100 solved mechanical problems, but never used it cause the problems were huge, I also didn't study most of the hour time limit questions from MERM. Any questions in MERM that require iterations, I just read those, and didn't solve them, the test won't ask you anything that takes that much time.

I think that almost all of the subjects/materials on test can be found in MERM, NCESS, and 6MS, anything that overlaps from one text to another should be focused on.

The questions on practice test usually take less time then the questions in MERM practice problems and 6 minute solutions.


----------



## ikesdsu (Feb 12, 2013)

ramnares said:


> I don't plan on working through the entire Lindeburg Mathematics practice but I did read through the entire Math section. I know you need to have general knowledge in the other sections as well, which I why I planned on working through the Six Minute Solutions, NCEES exam, and Lindeburg practice exam. I guess I'm concerned with the following:
> 
> 1. Is the 2500 Problem book good prep for the Thermal/Fluid depth?
> 
> 2. Will I have enough time to sufficiently work through the SMS, NCEES etc if I start mid-June (after completing the 2500)?





ongreystreet said:


> I passed T&amp;F on the first try this fall, I used the MERM practice problem book, NCESS practice tests, and 6 minute solutions for T&amp;F. The NCESS practice tests are the best examples of what the real test questions will be like, I'd suggest studying only things that seem similar in format such as the MERM and 6MS, I am not sure what the '2500' text looks like. I got a copy of 100 solved mechanical problems, but never used it cause the problems were huge, I also didn't study most of the hour time limit questions from MERM. Any questions in MERM that require iterations, I just read those, and didn't solve them, the test won't ask you anything that takes that much time.
> 
> I think that almost all of the subjects/materials on test can be found in MERM, NCESS, and 6MS, anything that overlaps from one text to another should be focused on.
> 
> The questions on practice test usually take less time then the questions in MERM practice problems and 6 minute solutions.


I agree with ongraystreet. While I didn't take the T&amp;F section of the test the MERM, NCEES, and 6MS are the closest to the test and the right format. I would follow what he had studied since he just passed. I wouldn't expect anyone to study the whole MERM, but I give a word of warning as someone who had to take the test twice, don't gloss over the other mechanical sections to much when studying. If you have a disaterous morning there is no amount of destroying the afternoon session that will help you pass.


----------



## ongreystreet (Feb 12, 2013)

I only studied sections 14-39, plus a day of econ. I did not study any of the math in MERM, I did not study materials, statics, dynamics, etc sections, I did read thru some of the problems and solutions in MERM pratice problem book.

Also, you are averaging 6 minutes a solution and 16 hours a week and you aren't taking the test until October? What text are you talking about when you say 6 minutes a solution?

Have you taken a full length practice exam yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. Ongreystreet, quick question on the MERM practice book. How useful was it? I've seen a lot of comments about the practice book problems being completely different from the problems in the exam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm working through the 2500 Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics by Everett. I have not taken the full length practice exam yet. I decided to start preparing early based on suggestions from two co-workers, one who is a PE and one who took it last fall and is retaking it April.

I guess another question for you is how much preparation time do you feel is sufficient?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have appended this in my previous post but what reference books did you take to the exam? I currently have:

- MERM

- Crane Technical Paper 410

- Gas Tables by Keenan and Kaye

- NCEES Sample exams

- SMS for HVAC and Thermal/Fluids


----------



## ongreystreet (Feb 12, 2013)

ramnares said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Ongreystreet, quick question on the MERM practice book. How useful was it? I've seen a lot of comments about the practice book problems being completely different from the problems in the exam.


The MERM practice book was great. It is great for a couple of reasons. First it mirrors the sections in MERM and you can pick the sections to study as they correspond to your test make-up, as opposed to 6MS which is a bit more like an example jumping around on subjects. Second, most of the questions in MERM practice are more difficult than the test questions, but not much more difficult, some might take 10 or 12 minutes in test taking mode, but not much more (I ignored a lot of the harder questions, the hour time limit questions). Also the MERM practice problems will refer back to MERM, so you don't have to go hunting for equations and tables.

I would suggest at least looking at a practice exam, I think you'all find a lot of the questions to be easier than the ones you are studying. Also, you can look at the practice exams now without worrying too much about that affecting your score when you take it later. There are only a few practice exams, a lot of people on here will tell you they take the same practice exams over and over.

Also, I never used any tables outside of MERM or any Crane Tech paper.

If you can already handle six minute solutions at a six minute pace, you are probably well on your way to be on pace to take the exam this spring.


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 12, 2013)

There's only 3 steps to pass TF.

1. Practice the 6SMS TF, ncees TF sample problems, and lindburg 500 sample problems, hvac and materials are aleady in the 500 lindburg book. nothing more nothings less.

2. You only need the handy ASME Steam table, MERM, and casio fx115. The gas tables and other tables were already included in the MERM Appendix.

3. After you finish solving the 3 practice book i mentioned on 1, resolve it again and again. On the last 2 days before exam, try to check if the solution that comes first in your mind is the right approach to solve each and every problem you might encounter. Verify it in the lindberg book solutions.

After you have finished the exam, as you walk outside the exam center, try to think if there are problems and solutions that youre indoubt. If you cant think of even 1 problem that you think you made the wrong solution, you will be fine.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice ongrey and MapuaTech.

So basically I should concentrate on the books identified in one and work them over and over? Did you read one section of the MERM and then work on problems for that section or did you read through the MERM and then begin working problems?


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 12, 2013)

I read the merm for 1 month as a refresher. Then started reading the 6sms and familiarize myself with the solution approach. Then practice solving it. Then read the ncees TF sample problems and solve it using the solution approach of 6sms and ncees solution. Finally, practiced the lindberg 500 problems and going back again to 6sms and ncees. Do the practice problem while tabbing the merm book so you may know what are the usual tables, graphs, and information you will need on actual exam.


----------



## ongreystreet (Feb 13, 2013)

Reading the MERM is okay, but the 500 questions, ncess pratice exams, and 6MS will probably hit the majority of subjects. You might read all about subject A in MERM and not see a single question while studying, then you will read about subject B and get 15 combined questions, you will realize that the time you spent studying subject A could have been spent on subject B.

80% of the test will be on only 25% of the MERM subjects, find those subjects, and concentrate on them before moving on to the more minor subjects.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks again guys, lots of great advice. Couple quick follow up questions:

1. Mapua - approximately how long did this approach take you?

2. Is starting to prepare from now necessary or will I simply be burnt out?

3. You say I should read the NCEES TF sample problems, but aren't these problems the same as the NCEES sample exam? At some point I would like to get a copy of the 2001 NCEES sample exam (I have the 2008).

Thanks again!


----------



## MapuaTech (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Ramnares, if you will take the april, i dnt think you still have enough time. Its better if take the october. It took me more than 5 months to review including reading the merm and solving the probs. Yes, its the same ncees book. Use the ncees TF sample problem book.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm planning on taking the PE exam in October. 5 months is very reasonable, particularly since I've started studying a week ago. Thanks again to both you and ongrey for the great advice.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I think 8 months is too much to be studying full time. You're going to get burnt out and probably start forgetting some of the earl stuff you learned.



ramnares said:


> Should have appended this in my previous post but what reference books did you take to the exam? I currently have:
> 
> - MERM
> 
> ...


Add "Engineering Unit Conversions" to the list. You absolutely will need to pay attention to unit and this will be extremely helpful and time-saving.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 14, 2013)

Ahh good suggestion. I omitted it from my list but I have been using Lindeburg's Engineering Unit Conversion book.

Thanks!


----------

